# Have you been merrit listed yet?



## The_Green_Basterd (13 Jan 2013)

I want to get a clear, current picture of how many people using ARMY.CA are currently on the merrit list at one of the many CFRCs.  Therfore my question is, are you on the merrit list?  If you do not know what that is, please PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jan 2013)

Well, I have no idea what a "merrit" list is.


----------



## Occam (13 Jan 2013)

I'm almost afraid to ask.... what good is this information to you?


----------



## CombatDoc (13 Jan 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well, I have no idea what a "merrit" list is.


Well, perhaps the OP is referring either to the town of Merritt, BC or perhaps to LCol Cecil Merrit, VC (although both of these have a double "t" at the end of the word).  Hmm, perhaps the GB (sic; must like the Quentin Tarentino spelling of "Basterd") was thinking of the merit list?


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (13 Jan 2013)

All applicants that apply for RegF positions end up on a, "Merrit List," before being selected for a position within the CF.  The info I am seeking is to see how many applicants that are Merrit Listed use Army.ca.  I am an employee at a CFRC and am doing some research on some oportunities I am looking into.

Thank you.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> .  I am an employee at a CFRC


You guys should answer your phones more.


----------



## navymich (13 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> All applicants that apply for RegF positions end up on a, "Merrit List," before being selected for a position within the CF.  The info I am seeking is to see how many applicants that are Merrit Listed use Army.ca.  I am an employee at a CFRC and am doing some research on some oportunities I am looking into.
> 
> Thank you.



If you don't get answers to your poll, here is a thread that you can use for your opportunities: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html  You could count through the names and get your total there.  Although thinking about it now, I think the answer is zero.  But you might find quite a few that have been merit listed.....


----------



## ambernewton04 (13 Jan 2013)

I am currently merit listed


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (13 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You guys should answer your phones more.



Thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> Thanks for the constructive criticism.



You're welcome my friend. If you search this forum you will find a ton of complaints about CFRC not returning phone calls in a perceived timely manner.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> You're welcome my friend. If you search this forum you will find a ton of complaints about CFRC not returning phone calls in a perceived timely manner.



No thanks.  I think my Army.ca time will be limited.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2013)

I'll leave you to your interesting scientific poll on who's merit listed who's not and who's already in the army then.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

lol, thanks.  Im figuring out if its worth having someone take questions and troll Army.ca to answer recruiting questions, but I don't think it will be worth while.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> lol, thanks.  Im figuring out if its worth having someone take questions and troll Army.ca to answer recruiting questions, but I don't think it will be worth while.



Probably not. Lots of the same questions - am I competitive, will I need a haircut, will this medical condition preclude me, why won't the recruiting centre answer its phone...

Best to just avoid that place.


----------



## ProtectAndServe (14 Jan 2013)

I'm merit listed although I'm not exactly happy. I was told I'm not competitive... So I gots things to do.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Jan 2013)

It might be worth your (the CF's) while if you did the following:

a.  Posed clearly defined questions.  Do you really expect to get a realistic proportion of people answering a confusing and unclear question?

b. Represented yourself professionally.  You put yourself forward as a CFRC employee, yet you cannot be bothered to use proper capitalization or spelling.  In fact you repeatedly misspelt a word that you should use daily at work (merit).  No one can see how well you turn out in uniform or speak on the internet; your written communication is the only way to judge you, and from what you have posted that requires a lot of improvement.  In fact your chain of command should be shaking their head if they approved your presence here if how you are posting is an example of your written communication at work.  If this is not how you normally write, then go back an review the site guidelines.


----------



## DAA (14 Jan 2013)

Others have come before you and were promptly "shut-down" by their Chain of Comd.

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107882.25.html  (Unfortunately, CF File Manager is no longer able to use unofficial means to respond to official queries and has asked for their account to be removed.)


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Jan 2013)

The_Green_Basterd said:
			
		

> lol, thanks.  Im figuring out if its worth having someone take questions and troll Army.ca to answer recruiting questions, but I don't think it will be worth while.



Anything that helps get these little pilot wanna be, already fit enough,  non search function using kids into uniform is worth while IMO ,it's just a test of patience and fortitude usually =) 

I think in the past people's chain of command have shut down their people's attempts to help. 

Edit:daa beat me to it


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (14 Jan 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'll leave you to your interesting scientific poll on who's merit listed who's not and who's already in the army then.



Thank you.  I'm getting all my questions answered and learning more than I had ever imagined I would.


----------

